# Running Rigging Installation



## JMN412 (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought all new running rigging for my Macgregor Venture 25 but I haven't found any helpful information on how to set it up. I have never done this before, so does anyone know of any diagrams or just have any helpful advice? 

Thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The halyards are simple- up and over the sheaves. the rest is pretty straighforward:



















The manual can be found here:
http://macgregor.sailboatowners.com/images/kb/pdf/647.pdf

This place is a great resource for macgregor/venture owners:

http://purplesagetradingpost.com/sumner/macgregor/macgregor-links-1.html


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking a little further through the interweb, i found this:
Untitled Document

it's a Venture 22, but i imagine the rig is damn near the same.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you looking for a procedure to replace the existing?
If the new halyards have a splice in the end you must pull them through with the tail first.
Two methods

Attach a messenger line to the tail of the old rope and pull the the messenger through, attach new rope to messenger and pull back.
Cut off the old eye& shackle and attach the tail of new rope to the end of the rope and pull through.
I prefer option 1 as you get the old rope out without cutting it.

To attach the messenger (or new rope) to the old one I prefer using whipping twine and a needle making several loops and securing with double sheet bend.

Some make the tail of the rope with a reeving eye, making attachment of messenger line easier.
The reeving eye is *not* load a load bearing eye, but it is not increasing the diameter of the rope so it can pass through sheaves, blocks and clutches.
Picture of a reeving eye with reeving needle (used to thread the line through clutches)


----------



## JMN412 (Mar 17, 2012)

The old line was completely cut off the boat, so I am starting from scratch basically


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

JMN412 said:


> The old line was completely cut off the boat, so I am starting from scratch basically


So no messenger lines in the mast?
Mast off the boat?
Internal halyards?

If the answer is yes to all three 
It helps making clear questions 

You need to get hold of piece of stiff thin wire, same length as the mast (used rigging wire is OK)

Turn the mast on one side (port).
Insert the wire in one of the top sheaves that is going to exit on the port side.
Fish out the wire at the correct exit hole.
Attach a thin messenger line to the wire.
Pull the messenger line through.
Tie off on end of the messenger line 
Tighten the other end of the messenger line and tie off.
Repeat for all lines on port side
Turn the mast on the other side & repeat
It's important that that all the messenger lines get a fair lead with no crossing s and twists inside the mast.

I have seen other methods of getting the messenger line in place decribed (using strong magnet is one)

When all messenger lines are in place pull inn the new lines as described in my previous post.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

You might want to invest in electricians' fish tape or fiberglass access rods to fiddle your messenger lines through. They will also be extremely useful if you are planning to rewire your boat  .


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

FinallySailing said:


> You might want to invest in electricians' fish tape or fiberglass access rods to fiddle your messenger lines through. They will also be extremely useful if you are planning to rewire your boat  .


Problem with these (at least the one's i have) is that they have a tendency to curl - not a problem going into a conduit, but can be difficult inside a mast.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

A fishtape should be required equipment on all sailboats It comes in handy many times for a number of things. Getting wiring, tubing, etc. through the small openings on sailboats is often facilitated by having one on board, not to mention the uses getting things in and out of the mast. I've even taped nuts to the end to snake them up inside masts in order to grab from the outside. They are also handy for snaking wiring and new cables up into a pedestal. It often requires trial and error to get the first 12" or so bent just right but you can always make them work. They are also very handy to grab things that are stuck if you twist and wrap.


----------



## JMN412 (Mar 17, 2012)

The boat is a 1978 so I am pretty sure we only have external halyards, but like I said the old line was cut off so I don't know for sure.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

JMN412 said:


> The boat is a 1978 so I am pretty sure we only have external halyards, but like I said the old line was cut off so I don't know for sure.


If you post some pictures of the mast, details from
-masthead
-from deck level and 6 feet up

It would be easier to give advice, it's kind of difficult to understand what the problem is if you cant share more about your problems.


----------



## JMN412 (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not so much that there is a problem with anything. This is my first boat and I have never installed running rigging before, so I was just looking for general advice and or diagrams on how to install it properly. My boat is a 1978 Macgregor Venture 25, and as I said in an earlier post all the original rigging was cut off so I don't have that as a guide unfortunately.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

JMN412 said:


> It's not so much that there is a problem with anything. This is my first boat and I have never installed running rigging before, so I was just looking for general advice and or diagrams on how to install it properly. My boat is a 1978 Macgregor Venture 25, and as I said in an earlier post all the original rigging was cut off so I don't have that as a guide unfortunately.


I don't know the 1978 Macgregor Venture 25, and even if I did much could have been changed since the boat was new.

So posting some pics might still be helpful.


----------

